# Canon 5d Mark I Vs. Canon 5d Mark II



## rwphotography (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey every one!!!!! I just have some quick questions because in recent months, I've seen a number of people jump from the Mark I to the infamous Mark II..... I am planning on getting a used copy of the Mark I and I was wondering if it is worth the money.

My local Photography store is selling a used Canon 5d Mark I, battery grip with batteries, 24-105 L lens for $2295. I was wondering if I should get it. I'm hesitant because I've seen what the Mark II can do and I havent gotten the chance to play with the Mark I fully yet.

I know the Mark II has the new processor and is 21mp. My thing is, I just want a full frame camera. I currently own a 50d an i'm in love with it. At the same time, I feel like I maybe missing out on whatever full frame has to offer.

When I do go into the store to purchase the equipment, i'm also going to be purchasing the infamous 70-200mm L IS f/2.8 as well so you can tell i'm going to be broke for a couple of months. :lmao:

So, I guess my question is, other than the new processor and the 21mp, what else is the difference between the mark I & mark II? I don't want to say should I buy it because I think i'm going to regardless. Just trying to see if the mark II would be worth the extra $1000 for now.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 2, 2009)

Completely up to you. Remember, you need lenses as well.

The two biggest differences IMO are going to be video and image size. High ISO noise is slightly better, but the 5D still kicks ass at that. That's a good price. The 24-105 is worth about $800ish used, and used 5D's are going fro $1500ish used with no accessories. $1700 is a tad high, but you get  the grip and if it's in good condition it's a steal.

I have a MK II.


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 2, 2009)

Why do you call everything infamous? the 70-200 f/2.8 IS is one of Canon's best lenses


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

I know, what's with the infamous stuff?  You do realize if someone or something is infamous that's a bad thing, right?



> *in&#8901;fa&#8901;mous*
> 
> &#8194;
> 
> ...


----------



## rwphotography (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, bad reputation or notorious. I was going for more of the Notorious use of the word infamous, not the bad reputation of the word. Jeeze.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

rwphotography said:


> Wow, bad reputation or notorious. I was going for more of the Notorious use of the word infamous, not the bad reputation of the word. Jeeze.


Notorious really isn't any better.  It can be used in a not so unfavorable way, but generally speaking people think of notorious as being undesirable.  If you were to say I was "notorious" without explaining what you meant, people would think I was a criminal.  



> *no&#8901;to&#8901;ri&#8901;ous*
> 
> &#8194;
> 
> ...



Perhaps you mean the "classic" 24-105 or "widely popular" 5D.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

More to your point.

I personally wouldn't be happy with the 5D (there isn't a Mark I, just an original 5D).  The camera has notoriously (hehe) slow shutter lag and the menus you like on your 50D are absent from the 5D.  The 5D2 will be more familiar to you in that the menus will be the same.

IQ wise the 5D is still a top performer.  It's a bit clunky by today's standards, but it still delivers the goods when called upon.  

If you're on a budget and that extra $1k isn't readily available, you would probably be better off with the 5D.  That's only something you can decide.


----------



## rwphotography (Sep 2, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> More to your point.
> 
> I personally wouldn't be happy with the 5D (there isn't a Mark I, just an original 5D).  The camera has notoriously (hehe) slow shutter lag and the menus you like on your 50D are absent from the 5D.  The 5D2 will be more familiar to you in that the menus will be the same.
> 
> ...



LOL @ the notorious....

But, yeah the extra $1k isn't gonna be readily available right now and when it is, I plan on getting a prime zoom lens (not for $1k of course ). I'm not too worried about the size of the camera. But when you mention the menu's, is it completely different than the 50D?

My original camera that I first started with was an XS. Would the menu's on the 5D be similar to that or no? 

Lastly, I am attracted by the original 5D for now because of the IQ not so much of the MP because I know it is still going to take stunning pictures with the 24-105 L lens.


----------



## rwphotography (Sep 2, 2009)

Oooo, and I would also just be using the 5D for still subjects. Would the shutter lag your referring to happen while taking portraits? I'm keeping the 50D for more candid and action photography.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 2, 2009)

rwphotography said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > More to your point.
> ...


 
Your vocabulary sucks. A prime lens is a lens that doesn't zoom. I've never heard of a prime zoom lens. I've heard of prime zoom feet though.


----------



## rwphotography (Sep 2, 2009)

WoW....Didn't think I had to be an English major to talk equipment. Ok, i'm not an expert at equipment but I know what i'm talking about.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

For portraits the shutter lag won't be an issue really, it wouldn't be for me.  For sports and action photography, it's more of an issue.

The 5D will take stunning pictures with the 24-105.  It's a very capable camera.

The menus will be similar in appearance, but the layout and options will be different than your 50D.  It's not a major issue I don't suspect.  I was just letting you know they are a generation apart and things have changed.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, and make sure the used 5D has been in for the service recall.  If not, your mirror will likely go flying when you least expect it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 2, 2009)

rwphotography said:


> WoW....Didn't think I had to be an English major to talk equipment. Ok, i'm not an expert at equipment but I know what i'm talking about.


 
You don't, but a prime lens and a zoom lens are two completely different lenses. There is no prime zoom.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> For portraits the shutter lag won't be an issue really, it wouldn't be for me. For sports and action photography, it's more of an issue.
> 
> The 5D will take stunning pictures with the 24-105. It's a very capable camera.
> 
> The menus will be similar in appearance, but the layout and options will be different than your 50D. It's not a major issue I don't suspect. I was just letting you know they are a generation apart and things have changed.


 
I don't have problems with shutter lag, have you seen how fast dog agility is probably one of the fastest sports you will shoot 
5D +300F2.8L ISO3200


----------



## Samanax (Sep 2, 2009)

rwphotography said:


> Hey every one!!!!! I just have some quick questions because in recent months, I've seen a number of people jump from the Mark I to the infamous Mark II..... I am planning on getting a used copy of the Mark I and I was wondering if it is worth the money.


Depends on what you pay for it. Most feel a used 5D body shouldn't be more than $1200 (if it's in excellent condition) or you're paying too much.





rwphotography said:


> My local Photography store is selling a used Canon 5d Mark I, battery grip with batteries, 24-105 L lens for $2295. I was wondering if I should get it.


That price isn't too bad considering what a used EF 24-105mm f/4.0L lens goes for. Would they consider taking $2000?





rwphotography said:


> I'm hesitant because I've seen what the Mark II can do and I havent gotten the chance to play with the Mark I fully yet.


The 5D classic will feel a little strange after shooting with a 50D...the controls aren't in the same locations and the menu is really different. But the 5D classic does take amazing pictures with the right lens on it. Almost all of my Canon shooting buddies have the 5D classic (7 including me). Three friends have the 5D Mk II.





rwphotography said:


> I know the Mark II has the new processor and is 21mp. My thing is, I just want a full frame camera. I currently own a 50d an i'm in love with it. At the same time, I feel like I maybe missing out on whatever full frame has to offer.


What kind of photography are you into? That has a lot to do with whether you _need_ a full frame body or not.





rwphotography said:


> When I do go into the store to purchase the equipment, i'm also going to be purchasing the infamous 70-200mm L IS f/2.8 as well so you can tell i'm going to be broke for a couple of months. :lmao:


Very good lens.





rwphotography said:


> So, I guess my question is, other than the new processor and the 21mp, what else is the difference between the mark I & mark II? I don't want to say should I buy it because I think i'm going to regardless. Just trying to see if the mark II would be worth the extra $1000 for now.


*5D Classic vs 5D Mk II*

*Camera Review: Canon EOS 5D vs 5D MKII*


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

gsgary said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > For portraits the shutter lag won't be an issue really, it wouldn't be for me. For sports and action photography, it's more of an issue.
> ...


I never said you couldn't work within the confines of the limitations of the body.  Shutter lag is a very real issue with the body, I don't believe I've read anyone deny it exists.

As for the shot above, it's beautiful.  With dog sports, I've read lots of advice on how to get such shots.  You focus on a point where you anticipate the animal will be and fire when you feel the time is right.  You've obviously learned to time things perfectly through practice.  

How many of your shots are keepers out of say 100 images?  Please be honest.

I could sit down with my 1DMk3 and within a little bit have my AF system tuned for the event and I could then nail a very high percentage of in focus shots being a complete novice to the sport.  With my 5DMk2 I would likely struggle with it all day and still not be content with the results.  I would have to learn how to use the 5DMk2 properly in that situation.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's an example.  Prior to shooting this game for my little brother, I had never shot baseball before.

I decided to take my 1DMk3.

I shot a full 8 gigs of images with about 90%+ being perfectly in focus.  I was firing quickly (what I would say run and gun) and using my high speed continuous mode.  I easily grabbed shots like this:







I would have struggled to do the same with my 5Dmk2.  The outer AF points are worthless (even more so with the original 5D) so I would have been stuck using only the center AF point.  This is pretty difficult when you don't know where the action is going to be from moment to moment.


----------



## wet (Sep 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> Here's an example. Prior to shooting this game for my little brother, I had never shot baseball before.
> 
> I decided to take my 1DMk3.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry....of topic.
Damn, I love this shot & how you capture the ball hanging in the air.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...


 
On that day because i was at between F2.8 and F4 with the 300F2.8L DOF is even narrower than my 1DMK2 i would say about 75%, they had to be as good as possible because we were printing on site 
This weekend we were shooting a horse show, instead of using both 1D's i had the 300f2.8L on the 5D again and a 70-200 on the 1D and the 300 on the 5D was great on the 1D it would have been too long 
I love this shot with his mum in the background


----------

